# Unknown Oil Paintings



## Alison Farrell (Sep 30, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has any information to suggestion about either of these paintings? The terrace scene does not have a signature.

http://imgur.com/a/Y1c3t

http://imgur.com/a/7BeLg

close up of signature on fox hunt painting

http://imgur.com/HTM7mht

Local goodwill wants 100 each for them - is that worth it?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

bet I can find them if you UL a full horizontal shot of them :wink:


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

From the photos, it's hard to judge the quality of the work. But $100 each seems ok, considering that the frames are also worth some money. At auction sites one can sometimes get such paintings cheaper, but if you like them then it's worth the price. /Mats


----------

